# Salt storage in pick up bed



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Looking to see if anybody fabbed any kind of bin to hold some bulk in the back of a pickup.. We have the bog ass salt dogg tailgate spreader and its a pita to put 15 bags in it.. Was thinking something we could load with skid then shovel into spreader.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

iceyman;2083771 said:


> Looking to see if anybody fabbed any kind of bin to hold some bulk in the back of a pickup.. We have the bog ass salt dogg tailgate spreader and its a pita to put 15 bags in it.. Was thinking something we could load with skid then shovel into spreader.


Before i purchased a Vbox, I put a tarp in the bed of a the truck, then picked up one of those waste management carry tarps, I would load the salt in that, cover it up and use a coal shovel to load it in the spreader. Worked great unles the salt got wet.

If you're looking for a tote, snow ex makes something


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I built a box out of 2x4s and covered it with a tarp and shoveled bulk salt into my Salt Dogg tailgate salter. The box was just big enough to fit between the fender wells, and I could hold roughly 1.5 to 2 yards of salt. I might be able to find a pic of you need it


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

buy a 275 gal platic tank in a metal tote, cut the top off


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We built a salt box on a wood pallet frame. The sides are 4 feet high, and the box is the size of the wood pallet. Using a pallet allows us to load it onto the truck prior to use. The front is a series of 1x 6 pine boards, the series of boards lets the driver shovel some off the pile, and when you get below the first board simply remove it. It makes it easier to shovel from the box. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Or you can just cut out the "middleman" and buy a small v box.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

leigh;2084612 said:


> Or you can just cut out the "middleman" and buy a small v box.


We have a v box on another truck so this will do. And please post that pic when you can^^


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

leolkfrm;2084502 said:


> buy a 275 gal platic tank in a metal tote, cut the top off


Bolt 2 together and there's almost no waste from the loader bucket.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

iceyman;2084621 said:


> We have a v box on another truck so this will do. And please post that pic when you can^^


Here are the pics of one of ours. Hope it helps.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

FourDiamond;2084920 said:


> Here are the pics of one of ours. Hope it helps.


Nice design with the removable boards .. Thanks!!


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

http://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/business-liquidation-6825-6825

maybe you can get a lucky bid!


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

leolkfrm;2084997 said:


> http://www.auctionsinternational.com/auction/business-liquidation-6825-6825
> 
> maybe you can get a lucky bid!


That salt bin is pretty cool.. Already bought wood needed and spent less than a hundo so in going that route


----------



## pnoone (Nov 25, 2014)

Clever design with the removable boards. So the salt stays dry without any kind of plastic lining?


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

The box in the pics is used for 1B stone for unpaved lots. The normal salt boxes have a series of holes for bungee cords, add a small tarp over it and you're good to go.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Im almost done with mine.. Have to finish the front with at least top half removable like above. Then figure either a tarp or lid of some sort


----------

